# super tiny animals



## DarkCarmen (May 17, 2009)

well I say this advert for this tonight on tv and swore

it's on tomorrow night itv and yes from the title it is about small tiny pets from the ad looks like it's going to be about small puppies, 'micro' pigs, ponies and i believe i saw a tamarin or marmoset.

I know shouldn't judge book by cover but it all seems very wrong to me and also poor time slot early where kids can watch and before christmas of all the times of year why before christmas!! like animal charities don't have enough problems especially this time of year but to now have this show air

I did do a quick google and seems like many other are writing complaints already one i read on a dog mag site writing to ask that it is not showing 'handbag' dogs and even something from dog trust who arn't happy about it especially after campaign with nintendogs.
which very unsure of especially as one pic in advert was a puppy in a teacup.

I don't know if I'm going to watch I'm tempted to just to see what it's like but am feeling cautious as seems like a pretty poor idea
but I hope I'm wrong and that it's educational animal program
I know the subject of 'micro pigs' and 'tea cup dogs' is brought up alot but what do people think and are ya gonna watch


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

To be honest I don't think education enters the mind of people who make programmes like this.

I'll probably watch it because I'm not daft enough to see a miniature animal, decide "I want one" and go out and buy one, but I know there's a load of people who will sadly do just that! :bash:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I have to admit to AWWWWing over the falabella horse :whistling2:


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

I heard about this! Thanks for the info will give it a watch tomorrow. But as mentioned above, its very bad timing, lets hope there's not an influx of people wanting to buy micro pigs and small monkeys as pets for Christmas simply because they have the AWW Factor. They really don't give a 'monkeys' about what they broadcast do they!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Someone told me that the program was supposed to highlight the problems small sized animals suffer from, I hope they are right


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I will watch it, & cringe throughout no doubt!


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

I will watch it and be AWWing at the wee little micro piggies, as I find them adorable but I have no intention of ever owning one in the near future! I wonder what they will be talking about then during the show.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

MattsZoo said:


> I will watch it and be AWWing at the wee little micro piggies, as I find them adorable but I have no intention of ever owning one in the near future! I wonder what they will be talking about then during the show.


They'll probably be talking to people who like Chihuahuas as fashion accessories, people who forcibly remove baby Marmosets from thei rparents at a couple of weeks old to be hand-reared, & people who breed those Munchkin cats, who can't jump or climb like other cats. :bash:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> They'll probably be talking to people who like Chihuahuas as fashion accessories, people who forcibly remove baby Marmosets from thei rparents at a couple of weeks old to be hand-reared, & *people who breed those Munchkin cats, who can't jump or climb like other cats.* :bash:


 
or Bambinos which are the naked version:bash:


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

:lol2: :flrt: :halo:


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

Not as bad as a program i watched called "My monkey baby" it was about a load of american women who bought baby monkeys and treated them like humans until they got to a year old and rips there face off, but i guess thats a subject for another thread. :whistling2:


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

I saw that too, was on Channel 4 a while back weren't it? That was quite bad.


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

I believe (as Shell has already said) that the prog is looking at the problems that arise from breeding such small animals and also the issue that micro pigs are not actually "micro" in size, amongst other things.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

I saw it advertised too even the advert comes across to kids to want them my lil one is two and has now been asking for a monkey... going aww its cute so what did i do went out got her a monkey teddie lol!


----------



## Hammyhogbun (May 19, 2011)

The advert does come across as awwwwww pwety ickle animals awwwww.
I do hop it does higlight the fact of illness and not be fluffy cute pet program that will make people want them and backyard breeders start breeding more runty dogs


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Someone told me that the program was supposed to highlight the problems small sized animals suffer from, I hope they are right


So do I! I'm with Colin on the Munchkin cats, so I hope they feature the problems they have and don't just go on about how cute they are? :crazy:



azza23 said:


> Not as bad as a program i watched called "My monkey baby" it was about a load of american women who bought baby monkeys and treated them like humans until they got to a year old and rips there face off, but i guess thats a subject for another thread. :whistling2:


I seem to think there was a big discussion thread on that programme and everyone agreed it was dreadful!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> So do I! *I'm with Colin on the Munchkin cats, so I hope they feature the problems they have and don't just go on about how cute they are?* :crazy:
> 
> I seem to think there was a big discussion thread on that programme and everyone agreed it was dreadful!


 
I hate Munchkins(and Bambinos) why would anyone want to breed a disabled cat on purpose:devil:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Wish I knew! :bash:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

I have heard about his prog and am inerested to know which approach it takes so may give it a watch. I think we allike cute furry animals but those that are bred to be so small like munchkins which may look cute to some but are riddled with health issues is justnot fair to the varieties concerned... I have awwwed many times over fallabella horses in the past but know I wold never own one and as forthe issue of micro pigs well what can I say. My main concern is the timing of this program just a few weeks before xmas and at a time where kids can watch and keep on to parents I want one only to loose interest in a few weeks time. How many will be up for rehoming just after xmas there already seems to be a surge of childrens pets up for sale/rehomng due to lack of interest of the owners at the moment or is itjust out with the old so ready for the new at xmas?


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> I hate Munchkins(and Bambinos) why would anyone want to breed a disabled cat on purpose:devil:


I don't like the idea of the deformed/disabledness of poor munchkins but i ashamedly think they are even more adorable than normals cats :blush: they are like kitty daschunds :blush:

I agree with the worry of tiny animals being wanted as Christmas presents, these idiots who purchase them as a statement or accessory don't even blink at the thought of getting rid once the animal has served its purpose or its not as easy as they though to look after cause they didnt bother researching. But I also think the sellers can be partly to blame for this as there are lots of "breeders" just in it for the money rather than asking the buyers questions and finding perfect homes.

How many micro pigs have been bought and turned out to be huge normal pigs? Unfortunately if the demand for them occurs after this you will get some scumbags who will see it a way to sell normal piglets as micros.


----------



## jona (Jan 1, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> I hate Munchkins(and Bambinos) why would anyone want to breed a disabled cat on purpose:devil:


I agree 110%


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

James_and_Hana said:


> I don't like the idea of the deformed/disabledness of poor munchkins but i ashamedly think they are even more adorable than normals cats :blush: they are like kitty daschunds :blush:
> 
> I agree with the worry of tiny animals being wanted as Christmas presents, these idiots who purchase them as a statement or accessory don't even blink at the thought of getting rid once the animal has served its purpose or its not as easy as they though to look after cause they didnt bother researching. But I also think the sellers can be partly to blame for this as there are lots of "breeders" just in it for the money rather than asking the buyers questions and finding perfect homes.
> 
> How many micro pigs have been bought and turned out to be huge normal pigs? Unfortunately if the demand for them occurs after this you will get some scumbags who will see it a way to sell normal piglets as micros.


 
They already do!! Rescues are full of these pigs..........:devil:


----------



## DarkCarmen (May 17, 2009)

well i'm glad I'm not the only one who has issues with program

yeah the ad does looks very 'awww look cute lil small animals'
unless it is to draw us in then it gets all serious on the subject we'l see
but no offence to itv but wouldn't exactly say they were the documentry channel like some of the others:whistling2:

also again we seem to all agree bad time of year and time slot to be showing it, i know there's already the problem at this time of year with people just getting animals for xmas anyway but do we really need this show adding to it. even if it is actually informative program surely sometime in the new year after xmas would have been better for it

i didn't eve know people were doing it with cats aswell:bash:
question, i've heard several different things about this but as i was talking about this program with a friend we got on subject of small dogs now is there such thing as teacup dog/breed as we've both never heard of or seen one and always assumed they were runts or mini versions or is there such a thing?
not saying that should be as all seems very unhealthy

also this is where i read about people sending complaints/enquiries to itv about the program
coldwetnose: Not so Super Tiny Animals?

we shall have to see tonight... i'l probably be watching later online


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

It's starting nowww, I actually can't believe how small some of the animals are!


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

:gasp: Horrid crystal dresses, shoes and COLOGNE selling for so much money! The one dress was £3000. I think dogs should only be dressed in a coat in extreme weather, and shouldn't be dressed up to look 'pretty':devil:
I'm in shock at the 'cologne' for dogs.


----------



## Lenor (Jul 24, 2009)

I'd love them to have a rant about "teacup" dogs. But I'm sure they won't. Luxating patellas, collapsing tracheas, hydrocephalus, seizures, horrendous teeth... the list of health issues is endless. No dog should be smaller than a rabbit... Chihuahuas, yorkies, all used to be a reasonable size, these days they're getting ridiculous


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

Lenor said:


> I'd love them to have a rant about "teacup" dogs. But I'm sure they won't. Luxating patellas, collapsing tracheas, hydrocephalus, seizures, horrendous teeth... the list of health issues is endless. No dog should be smaller than a rabbit... Chihuahuas, yorkies, all used to be a reasonable size, these days they're getting ridiculous


One of the dogs was under *1lb* in weight!


----------



## LiquidOnyx (Aug 23, 2011)

I've been rolling my eyes during the entire thing. 

My sister, on the other hand, wont stop squealing over it and begging my dad for a teacup dog. :bash:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

I shall watch it later but Liquidlonyx your sister is just one of many children who will be doing the same thing which is why this program should not be shown now I have already seen at least 30 adverts for pets that the children have lost interest in and it makes me wonder hwo many are just because anew pet is coming in at xmas to be rehomed inthe new year through no fault of its own. Our local rescues are full with chihuahuas and other fashion accesory pets where the fad is wearing off yet this program willonly get more people on the band wagon wanting more ofthese breeds.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

I had to google the cats,never heard of them.They are portrayed as overall healthy.If I was wanting a small cat the internet literature wouldn't have put me off,it's all very vague.


----------



## LiquidOnyx (Aug 23, 2011)

sammy1969 said:


> I shall watch it later but Liquidlonyx your sister is just one of many children who will be doing the same thing which is why this program should not be shown now I have already seen at least 30 adverts for pets that the children have lost interest in and it makes me wonder hwo many are just because anew pet is coming in at xmas to be rehomed inthe new year through no fault of its own. Our local rescues are full with chihuahuas and other fashion accesory pets where the fad is wearing off yet this program willonly get more people on the band wagon wanting more ofthese breeds.


Thing is, she's not a child. She's 19! 
Tried explaining the issues with them, but she says she doesn't care. :roll:

Totally agree with you, though!


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

I want to know who is responsible for the hot pink Westie. Seriously....wtf.


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

The Diva Dog show is appalling! The one little dog has had its hair dyed completely pink ears to tail!


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Shell195 said:


> I hate Munchkins(and Bambinos) why would anyone want to breed a disabled cat on purpose:devil:


Why would dwarf cats be considered worse than dwarf breeds of dogs, like the bassett, corgi etc?

I have to say I would not purchase either, but I would seriously like to know? 

Had never heard for those munchkins before, I think I had heard the name, but not know what they are.


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Oh right sorry i didnt realise but as i say it just proves my point if she can do it at that age how many others will do it too. And if a 19 year old doesnt care about health issues how will say an 8 year old or a 6 year old. It is terrible to think that any breed is bred to be smaller and smaller just for fashions sake and although I do beleive there are not that many munchkins in this country I do know they are becoming more and more popular with people. Personally I hate teacup poodles, yorkies, chihauhaus etc although believe that the normal size versions which i know also have health issues are alot better off than these miniaturised versions


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

That programme really peed me off I couldn't watch the part about the Munchkin cats :bash: How many animals are going to be bought on a whim and then dumped because of that damn programme?


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I have just opened Preloved and popular searches in animals/livestock is showing chihuahua and micro pig. That is not normal, it normally says cocker spaniel, as I can always barely resist looking.


----------



## Smigsy (Jul 30, 2009)

azza23 said:


> Not as bad as a program i watched called "My monkey baby" it was about a load of american women who bought baby monkeys and treated them like humans until they got to a year old and rips there face off, but i guess thats a subject for another thread. :whistling2:


Think it was called my chimp ate my face


----------



## Smigsy (Jul 30, 2009)

Jamiioo said:


> I want to know who is responsible for the hot pink Westie. Seriously....wtf.


Check these out then























































These are from some dog grooming contest sorry for the amount of pics


----------



## DarkCarmen (May 17, 2009)

just started watching it
i'm only at the start and feel like hitting my head against keyboard:censor:

and oh look teacup dogs:bash:

so long hopes for good program
i googled muchkin cats they look weird to me
I thought i was being tricked and it was a photoshop pic


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Ok, I really squealed when the foal was playing with the dog!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I wanna smack the man with the marms...


----------



## Hammyhogbun (May 19, 2011)

they were small and yes they were cute, then they were like this horse has dwarfism, but oh look hes cute and dresses up and plays football.

Kind of glanced over the informative for the "good cute viewing"

As a parent i would be telling my child no way in hell was she having a tea cup anything. but i am smart enough to understand health and what runt used to mean


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

Amalthea said:


> Ok, I really squealed when the foal was playing with the dog!


ME TOO - major excitement LOL


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Kare said:


> Why would dwarf cats be considered worse than dwarf breeds of dogs, like the bassett, corgi etc?
> 
> I have to say I would not purchase either, but I would seriously like to know?
> 
> Had never heard for those munchkins before, I think I had heard the name, but not know what they are.


I think it is because cats are meant to be able to climb, jump, land safely ect, and with these 'dwarf legs' they cannot. Were as the dogs u mention..walk, sleep lol! No climbing curtains : victory:

I have just taken on a kitten wich my vet says she has 'short legs' she also has a hole in her soft palate. probly premature, but compared to her sibling her legs are short. nothing in comparason to the cats on the tv tho. I am intrested to see how she grows x


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Kare said:


> Why would dwarf cats be considered worse than dwarf breeds of dogs, like the bassett, corgi etc?
> 
> I have to say I would not purchase either, but I would seriously like to know?
> 
> Had never heard for those munchkins before, I think I had heard the name, but not know what they are.


Cats should be agile and able to jump, climb and hunt. Short legged dogs were bred like that for a reason, nipping the heels of cattle or going down badger setts etc. All I can see is joint issues in them in later life.


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

The only one they really showed later on in life and spoke about was the pigs, they showed that they do in fact get bigger!

The man with the marmosets :censor: " Yes they make great pets"


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

MattsZoo said:


> The only one they really showed later on in life and spoke about was the pigs, they showed that they do in fact get bigger!
> 
> The man with the marmosets :censor: " *Yes they make great pets*"


In fairness, apart from that one verbal boo-boo a lot of what he said made sense. He did say they definitely were not for everybody and they need specialist care. He said they deserve respect and to be looked after properly like any other animal.
Perhaps he should have elaborated and said they make great pets *for the right people*.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Ophexis said:


> In fairness, apart from that one verbal boo-boo a lot of what he said made sense. He did say they definitely were not for everybody and they need specialist care. He said they deserve respect and to be looked after properly like any other animal.
> Perhaps he should have elaborated and said they make great pets *for the right people*.


If he was that responsible he wouldn't be taking baby Marmosets away from their parents to tame them up to sell for pets! I was peed off that it didn't mention that was how he got those baby marms, which clung to teddy bears as the nearest dad substitute. It should have shown the guy removing the babies from their father's back, & shown the distress of the parent marms at having their offspring taken away at a week or 2 old. :devil:


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> If he was that responsible he wouldn't be taking baby Marmosets away from their parents to tame them up to sell for pets! I was peed off that it didn't mention that was how he got those baby marms, which clung to teddy bears as the nearest dad substitute. It should have shown the guy removing the babies from their father's back, & shown the distress of the parent marms at having their offspring taken away at a week or 2 old. :devil:


Yeah that made my skin crawl, especially with them being such intelligent and emotional animals, if they were taken away it would have been just horrible for them all  - but, playing devil's advocate here, is it possible the mother rejected them? Or she had triplets and was struggling? Unfortunately we don't know. I'm not trying to debate the issue at all, but just trying to look at it from every possible angle :blush: Some of what he said was good, like putting an emphasis on them needing special care and deserving respect, but it was lost in a few questionable statements - like the sweeping 'they make great pets'.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Ophexis said:


> Yeah that made my skin crawl, especially with them being such intelligent and emotional animals, if they were taken away it would have been just horrible for them all  - but, playing devil's advocate here, is it possible the mother rejected them? Or she had triplets and was struggling? Unfortunately we don't know. I'm not trying to debate the issue at all, but just trying to look at it from every possible angle :blush: Some of what he said was good, like putting an emphasis on them needing special care and deserving respect, but it was lost in a few questionable statements - like the sweeping 'they make great pets'.


It sounded like he sold a lot of baby Marmosets, which could only mean forcibly removing babies from parents. I bet he sells them singly too. :bash:


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> It sounded like he sold a lot of baby Marmosets, which could only mean forcibly removing babies from parents. I bet he sells them singly too. :bash:


Ahh, now I remember what you're referring to (sorry, it's late and my memory is absolutely terrible)... It did sound like he was making a business out of it. He probably does it with a lot of his exotics, looking at his house! Is it just me or did the one he was stroking with his finger a lot seem a bit bemused and possibly a little 'flat', if that's the right word? 
The bloke seemed totally blasé about the whole thing, actually.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Ophexis said:


> Ahh, now I remember what you're referring to (sorry, it's late and my memory is absolutely terrible)... It did sound like he was making a business out of it. He probably does it with a lot of his exotics, looking at his house! Is it just me or did the one he was stroking with his finger a lot seem a bit bemused and possibly a little 'flat', if that's the right word?
> The bloke seemed totally blasé about the whole thing, actually.


Yes, one of the babies he was stroking did seem rather bewildered. They will flatten themselves against their father's fur if they feel there is reason to be nervous.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes, one of the babies he was stroking did seem rather bewildered. They will flatten themselves against their father's fur if they feel there is reason to be nervous.


I would be too if there was a camera shoved in my face! Poor little thing must've been wondering what on Earth was going on! I'm definitely not the most knowledgeable on primates (and I'm sure it shows) but that bubba must've been pretty young - maybe a couple of months, at most?
Sorry if I irritated you a little back there, I know you love your marmies and I was just struggling to remember the whole programme :blush: Wasn't spoiling for a disagreement or anything!


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

the guy with the marms must steal them from there mums to hand rear bit like how he was holding a black jag or puma what ever it was cant see a parent reared animal being as tame as that altho theres some one on this forum just as bad


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Ophexis said:


> I would be too if there was a camera shoved in my face! Poor little thing must've been wondering what on Earth was going on! I'm definitely not the most knowledgeable on primates (and I'm sure it shows) but that bubba must've been pretty young - maybe a couple of months, at most?
> Sorry if I irritated you a little back there, I know you love your marmies and I was just struggling to remember the whole programme :blush: Wasn't spoiling for a disagreement or anything!


No need to apologise hun : victory:

The babies featured must have been between 3 & 6 weeks I'd say.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

It really worried me that they quickly spoke about lorises when going to that man... Critically endangered animals that don't breed well in captivity... Does he have those, as well?


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Amalthea said:


> It really worried me that they quickly spoke about lorises when going to that man... Critically endangered animals that don't breed well in captivity... Does he have those, as well?


Wouldn't put it past that dude if he had a panther!


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

I was told about this programme by a friend before it aired, apparently they saw an advert and thought of me which is quite embarrassing. I am however a toy breed dog owner and have dwarf bunnies so I guess it's a fair enough comment, but I don't think of myself that way - I've taken on pets I actually can house and provide for correctly even in limited space.

My basic issue was that there wasn't clear enough distinction between small and healthy and small and suffering from a congenital defect. Though the programme tried to promote the teacup dog seller woman as sourcing from responsible breeders, I really have to question the motivation for selective size as the ONLY trait - she didn't mention at all luxuting patellas etc and the programme mentioned 'health problems' associated with small breeds. This type of vague information fails to distinguish those breeders who attempt to eliminate or minimise problems within their breeds for the long term future of those dogs or those who breed for market appeal only e.g. gumtree chihuahua owners.

I hated that they seemed to be promoting dogs as fashion accesories, especially the justification 'Hey, look, people did this historically too!' 

Anyway, it was exactly as I expected but I thought both the miniature horse women and the pig farmer came across really well and as responsible owners / breeders. Their minis were so well mannered with the children, a world away from the little ponies I know :lol2:

I didn't watch the man with the marms onwards, I turned off after he pulled out the tiny fragile babies clinging onto the teddy but it did make me thankful that the UK has a relatively progressive attitude to animal welfare compared to the US.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

You know what got me a little irritated? The comment "people are getting used to seeing dogs in handbags". 
Dogs belong on the floor, where they can actually feel the ground on their paws, we shouldn't have to get used to that sight! That's a totally unnatural existence for a dog!
And that doggy diva competition, IMO, just took things a little too far... your dog is not a fashion accessory. Period.


----------



## PPVallhunds (May 23, 2010)

did anyone one else notice the lady selling the dogs in the pets shop said that they thought that the smallest they had the chi they thought whould have hydrocefalus so took it to a vet and he didnt have it, but then said he only has it slightly. Also $5000 for some of there dogs just because there small!

People ask be if im going to breed my budgies as i have two who cant fly and one is smaller than most at just 27g. People think they are cute but i tell them no as they are disabled and ill (they have french moult caused by beak and feather desiease).


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

Kare said:


> Why would dwarf cats be considered worse than dwarf breeds of dogs, like the bassett, corgi etc?
> 
> I have to say I would not purchase either, but I would seriously like to know?
> 
> Had never heard for those munchkins before, I think I had heard the name, but not know what they are.


I thought exactly the same.I always think very longhaired animals are caused a lot of suffering from neglect especially cats and rabbits and would personally sooner have a dwarf(genuine dwarf not a so called teacup animal) unless there are other hidden serious defects.Not that I'm having a cat of any sort and I certainly wouldn't line the pocket of someone whose aim is profiteering but those things aside I would have a dwarf animal.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

annabel said:


> I was told about this programme by a friend before it aired, apparently they saw an advert and thought of me which is quite embarrassing. I am however a toy breed dog owner and have dwarf bunnies so I guess it's a fair enough comment, but I don't think of myself that way - I've taken on pets I actually can house and provide for correctly even in limited space.
> 
> My basic issue was that there wasn't clear enough distinction between small and healthy and small and suffering from a congenital defect. *Though the programme tried to promote the teacup dog seller woman as sourcing from responsible breeders*, I really have to question the motivation for selective size as the ONLY trait - she didn't mention at all luxuting patellas etc and the programme mentioned 'health problems' associated with small breeds. This type of vague information fails to distinguish those breeders who attempt to eliminate or minimise problems within their breeds for the long term future of those dogs or those who breed for market appeal only e.g. gumtree chihuahua owners.
> 
> ...


IMO, a responsible breeder of dogs wouldn't sell their puppies to a pet shop!


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Ophexis said:


> In fairness, apart from that one verbal boo-boo a lot of what he said made sense. He did say they definitely were not for everybody and they need specialist care. He said they deserve respect and to be looked after properly like any other animal.
> Perhaps he should have elaborated and said they make great pets *for the right people*.



I watched the programme today, and I don't remember him saying anything like this. It was in the narration but I don't think he actually said anything negative about keeping marmosets. Infact he said you can nurture them and they 'sure love you back'. It is possible I just missed him saying it though, as there was a child running around XD

I didn't learn anything from it, I didn't expect to, but I still don't know why a small horse is fine but dwarfism is bad. and why did they keep saying 'you can treat them just the same as a big horse', big horses are for riding and pulling things, I'm pretty sure they can't do those things. Or can they? Small and mighty.

Tiny dog people just seem crazy. I accidently put 'wardrobe' in the wrong section of ebay the other day and the most expensive wardrobe was one for dogs. Insane.

My favourite is pygmy goats, they glanced over them though, do they have any problems?


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

em_40 said:


> I watched the programme today, and I don't remember him saying anything like this. It was in the narration but I don't think he actually said anything negative about keeping marmosets. Infact he said you can nurture them and they 'sure love you back'. It is possible I just missed him saying it though, as there was a child running around XD
> 
> I didn't learn anything from it, I didn't expect to, but I still don't know why a small horse is fine but dwarfism is bad. and why did they keep saying 'you can treat them just the same as a big horse', big horses are for riding and pulling things, I'm pretty sure they can't do those things. Or can they? Small and mighty.
> 
> ...


It could have been in the narration... I think I was still eating my dinner at that point so was maybe a little distracted!


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

em_40 said:


> My favourite is pygmy goats, they glanced over them though, do they have any problems?


Are pygmy goats not known to have seizures?

First Video i found on Youtube, long but shows you example of them freezing & falling over when startled/excited 

Freezing Goats - YouTube

Dunno if its real though...although it seems so? Just wondering now if "fainting goats" actually are pygmies as it doesn't say


----------



## Mei190 (Apr 11, 2011)

I think my main problem was that with most of what was shown, they didn't *properly* touch upon health of these tiny breeds. It was touched upon a couple of times and then quickly spun back to the cute factor. 

I for one, didn't know that my precious breed the Chihuahua has gone up in popularity 350% or something like that. That was news to me. However the poor tiny 'teacups' with goodness knows how many health problems (usually) being promoted as cute accessories really got under my skin. Any responsible breeder firstly wouldn't sell to pet shops, and secondly (I would hope) not be breeding such tiny dogs that they were less than a 1lb. My chihuahua is 5lbs and I personally wouldn't really want a dog which was less than 4lbs fully grown. 

As for the marmosets, I think it is quite obvious he is a breeder for the money. (Actually, even my husband commented on that if it was true that he was selling that many monkeys he is definately not in it for their bloody welfare... and he really does not know much when it comes to animals!) Those monkeys looked so young, but I'm no primate expert. 

I'm not a cat person, completely allergic. But was she keeping those cats in crates or was it my imagination? 

One thing I will comment on, is I liked the sheep. Don't remember their name now, but they looked quite a nice size for sheep I think.


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

Babydoll Sheep I think : victory: lol


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

MattsZoo said:


> Babydoll Sheep I think : victory: lol cute name


Aren't Babydolls negligees? :hmm:


----------



## gecko lady (Jun 26, 2010)

PPVallhunds said:


> did anyone one else notice the lady selling the dogs in the pets shop said that they thought that the smallest they had the chi they thought whould have hydrocefalus so took it to a vet and he didnt have it, but then said he only has it slightly <---that part really peed me off when i saw it!!. Also $5000 for some of there dogs just because there small!
> 
> People ask be if im going to breed my budgies as i have two who cant fly and one is smaller than most at just 27g. People think they are cute but i tell them no as they are disabled and ill (they have french moult caused by beak and feather desiease).


This program made me angry... some of my friends on facebook said after watching it "oh i reallly want a tea cup dog.." makes me angry that they didnt show how mutated and unhealthy these animals are and the pain and suffering some of them must be going through after all this rapid breeding to make them like this  poor things.. now there will be even more people wanting them.. realising they are very unhealthy then realise they cant afford vets bills..

rant over sorry


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Jamiioo said:


> Are pygmy goats not known to have seizures?
> 
> First Video i found on Youtube, long but shows you example of them freezing & falling over when startled/excited
> 
> ...


Hmm, I had a quick web search for health problems considering pygmy goats and didn't see fainting come up (generally says they are hardy). Searching for fainting goats it would appear that they are a small breed of goat but not actual 'pygmy goats'. Interesting stuff, never seen it before. Thanks for pointing it out. Now I have learned something!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Our sanctuary has 3 Pygmy goats and they have never fainted and neither did our old one who was pts at a great age.


----------



## gecko lady (Jun 26, 2010)

it is a particular breed of goat that faints, not pygmy goats. it is a syndrome called Myotonia that causes them to faint. This is the association if anyone is interested Welcome: The International Fainting Goat Association Homepage


----------



## benh (Sep 12, 2011)

em_40 said:


> My favourite is pygmy goats, they glanced over them though, do they have any problems?


Just to clarify, Pygmy Goats have evolved small, they are not man-made. They are african origin, and quite unique animals frankly. Not just small "ordinary" goats.

And as for pigs, the runt breeding pigs are pathetic, see my post in the micro pig thread. makes me laugh, as people tell me my pig is not a proper micro, till i point out that the parents of so-called micro's are generally 2-3 generations away from a pig that should be 4ft tall as adult, where as half the genes in my German Micro stem from a (now) endangered animal that is only 11", and are some silly high number of generations of proven, mass produced piglets down the line.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

benh said:


> Just to clarify, Pygmy Goats have evolved small, they are not man-made. They are african origin, and quite unique animals frankly. Not just small "ordinary" goats.
> 
> And as for pigs, the runt breeding pigs are pathetic, see my post in the micro pig thread. makes me laugh, as people tell me my pig is not a proper micro, till i point out that the parents of so-called micro's are generally 2-3 generations away from a pig that should be 4ft tall as adult, where as half the genes in my German Micro stem from a (now) endangered animal that is only 11", and are some silly high number of generations of proven, mass produced piglets down the line.


Yes, I read that on my little search, they are a mix of several small breed goats from different parts of Africa right? now called 'pygmy' because they were all small originally and therefore obviously are small now. Shame that the programme skipped over stuff like that though that would have made it really interesting. Obviously no celebrities have goats :whistling2:

I agree on the case of micro pigs, it certainly seems silly breeding large pig, runts to make smaller ones when there are small pig breeds around.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, we've a lot of pygmy goats at our sanctuary and none of them have even been ill, never mind fainted! They are actually pretty healthy critters.

I've just caught up with that programme tonight and I was singularly unimpressed from the very beginning. I think Jane Horrocks was a bad choice of narrator - she has such a 'little girl' voice that it made it even more 'twee' than it might have been if they'd had a more 'serious' narrator.

I just didn't enjoy watching any of them to be honest.


----------



## Kaida (Mar 9, 2006)

Urgh this got me so MAD! That <expletive deleted>, selfish, juvenile, irresponsible, airheaded woman running the Teacup petshop, saying they get their dogs from responsible breeders - NO responsible breeder breeds for 'teacup' dogs, doesn't mind 'a little' hydrocephalus in the pursuit of tiny size, sells to a petshop, or sells to someone who is only going to let them out of their cages ('condos', ffs) for about half hour a day in total. But now Jo Public is going to think they do! I already had a disagreement with some folk on an American site who were arguing that you can get a responsibly bred pup from _some_ petshops, as long as it's AKC registered and purebred. That attitude doesn't need MORE promotion!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Totally agree with that!


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

The puppy pet shop owner kept saying about health problems and how like a faberge egg they are, why doesn't that make buyers think hang on a sec these are being bred 2 be unhealthy and stay clear. Especially paying 10,000 for some of them, bonkers! I was disapointed when the marmoset guy said they make great pets and didn't go into any detail as to them needing to be in groups etc, although he did say not for every one. They should of had Louis Theroux presenting he was great in the America's most dangerous pets program. I am guilty of going awww at most of the little animals though esp the piglets :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

This is what Victoria Stilwell has just said on Facebook:

Watching Super Tiny Animals on ITV2. This is disgusting. No
responsible breeder breeds dogs this small or sells them to a pet store.
Shame on them and the people who own the stores and sell these poor puppies.


----------



## Kaida (Mar 9, 2006)

My respect for Victoria Stillwell goes up each time I hear something about her recently. You know she offered to come over (from the US!) and teach the owners of that food-guarding JRT from the One Show that that rookie "trainer" was going all Cesar Milan on how to train him out of resource guarding safely, gently, and PROPERLY?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Kaida said:


> My respect for Victoria Stillwell goes up each time I hear something about her recently. You know she offered to come over (from the US!) and teach the owners of that food-guarding JRT from the One Show that that rookie "trainer" was going all Cesar Milan on how to train him out of resource guarding safely, gently, and PROPERLY?


Yes, I saw that she'd offered to do that. She's fab!


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

yes she is and totally agree itv should have taken an educated or authorative stance, like the louis theroux type. think we should make our own programe!!:2thumb:


----------

